# Pro Fireworks Championships Meet - camping poss cancelled



## androidGB

Might be interested in going to this one, have looked at the details and it refers you to the original post, but for the life of me I can't find it.

Used Pro Fireworks Championships, Lutterworth, in the search but can't find.

Can someone point me in the right direction, or maybe recommend a good optician.



Andrew


----------



## 97993

Wont be very exciting will it, Used Fireworks dont do a lot :lol:


----------



## johng1974




----------



## TinaGlenn

Here you go Andrew, sorry not good at making the smart little links other people can :?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=97

oops see what you mean, Rockie rv was sorting out this one, cant find the original posting either and I replied to that one a couple of times too


----------



## androidGB

Geo, you're so sharp take care you don't cut yourself :lol: :lol: 

Tina yes it's weird isn't it seems to have disappeared 


Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn

just trying to find it and there is a little note on the informal meets section that says that postings are auto removed after 60 days........ it was a couple of months ago it was put on so maybe it has been removed?


----------



## TinaGlenn

from what I remember, you have to book with the site and the chap there can also reserve your tickets for the fireworks at the same time. They couldn't guarantee we would all be pitched together, but if you mention motorhome facts group they will try although not promising. 8O 
I am sure Sharon will be about at some point to give you all the correct details.  

Tina


----------



## androidGB

TinaGlenn said:


> just trying to find it and there is a little note on the informal meets section that says that postings are auto removed after 60 days........ it was a couple of months ago it was put on so maybe it has been removed?


Hi Tina

Can't find that either, can you point me to it?

Andrew


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Andrew,

is this what you are looking for?

Pro Fireworks Meet

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Obviously not, sorry.    

Jock.


----------



## androidGB

Thanks Jock but it's the post mentioned on that page which gives details of the camping etc


Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Andrew,

The bit where it mentions that posts will be auto removed after 60 days is on the main forum page. If you scroll down past the postings to the sub directories, under the rallies listing it gives the informal meets listings, and it says it there. No mention of the original posting though so it may be over 60 days old.  

Tina

We are booked for this one already, the guy at the campsite was a little deaf and thought I was asking to be put with the motorhome fat group :roll: took him a while and me spelling it out for him to get what I was saying. He will also take reservations for the tickets for the actual firework display too. :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi Andy
Hopefully RockieRV will be along soon to put the info back on for you. I know that she is trying to remember what she put in the original post.....
Shame that the Meets posts get wiped out completely ( I have searched everywhere I know for the original post and found nothing), maybe Nuke can access it on the server if it has not been completely wiped out...... Funnily enough we still seem to have a sticky referring to The Peterborough Show Rally and that has long gone??????
Hopefully the info will be put back up for you mate because it really is a good display and worth the trip. We also usually have good fun on this type of weekend too.....
Watch this space (trouble is it will take some time to get the info again) and she is not happy :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## thewaltons

Is this the fireworks on 4th August? If so you are looking for Stanford Hall in leicestershire. www.stanfordhall.co.uk and the phone number for the camp site is 01788 860387

We have a season pitch here for the summer and we move in tomorrow in our new (to us) RV!

Is there going to be an informal meet then? I'd love to meet you all!

Sorry if I have got the wrong end of the stick but have just skim-read this posting because I am about to leave work to pay for the conversion before we get it delivered tomorrow.

Anita


----------



## 96097

Well hi all!!

I am amazed that the post has disappeared, and I have done a thorough search - it definitely is not there any more.

It is a shame that some meets like this one do need to be booked more than 60 days in advance, hence good notice was given in my original post.

The link to the meets diary gives the basic details you need for booking.

Keith and I have attended before, the camping field is adjacent to the fireworks field, and you can take you van into next field if you wish OR (as most do) walk the ten minutes with chairs, drink etc and plant yourself for the evening for a spectacular display. There is a food and coffee wagon available if you dont take your own.

The main thing about the camping site is it has no toilet facilities - although in the next field (the garden of Stanford Hall) there is a block open during hall open hours. There is a dump point though.

Also on some Sundays there is an auto jumble and quite a few car clubs and bike clubs book for their event.

If you have any specific questions, please post here, pm me, or ring the site to ask them.

Hope to see you there!!

Sharon


----------



## 96097

thewaltons said:


> Is this the fireworks on 4th August? If so you are looking for Stanford Hall in leicestershire. www.stanfordhall.co.uk and the phone number for the camp site is 01788 860387
> 
> We have a season pitch here for the summer and we move in tomorrow in our new (to us) RV!
> 
> Is there going to be an informal meet then? I'd love to meet you all!
> 
> Sorry if I have got the wrong end of the stick but have just skim-read this posting because I am about to leave work to pay for the conversion before we get it delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita

Just seen your post, sorry  

Perhaps once you have seen the site, you could post here to let others know what it is like this year please??

Sharon


----------



## 88927

thewaltons said:


> We have a season pitch here for the summer and we move in tomorrow in our new (to us) RV!
> Is there going to be an informal meet then? I'd love to meet you all!
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita
As this site is only about 25 miles from us, will you be open for a cuppa at some time over the weekend? I might have a few moments off from tiling :roll: :roll: :roll: over the weekend (if SWMBO) stamps my pass :lol:

Keith


----------



## 96097

(if SWMBO) stamps my pass..........


:thin: :blackknight: :diabloanifire:


----------



## thewaltons

Hi Keith

Just logged on - the first time since we moved in Friday. We won't be around all weekend because its my Mums birthday but it would be great if you could come over any other time. We are here most of next weekend. PM me and we will make sure the kettle is on!


----------



## androidGB

OK that's us booked.

The lady I spoke to at the campsite didn't know anything about the MHF group, so I guess we'll just go where it's convenient.


Andrew


----------



## thewaltons

Hi Andrew

You must have spoken to Linda the warden. They don't know anything about MHF which is wierd because they are RVers themselves! I will talk to her some time over the next couple of weeks and see if they might consider discounts for members - can't promise anything but worth a try! :lol: 

So, are there many MHF members coming to the fireworks championship? We have a season pitch and will definately be here that weekend and would love to meet some of the members.

Anita and Mark


----------



## 96097

Hi Guys

Sorry, but all this information was in my original post which has now been deleted.

Tickets for the fireworks can be purchased when u arrive and pay for camping. There is usually a discount for all campers of approx £2. The tickets will be approx £10 after discount, but a spectacular display for the money. The fireworks is on the Saturday evening.

Regarding being put together, if you mention you are with us, they will try and group us together, but this is obviously more difficult if they are over half full. Saying that, the site is fairly small in my opinion, and a two minute walk gets you from one side to the other.

If there are any other questions or concerns, please ask  

Sharon


----------



## 96097

Any more for this one??? :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## robsons

*Just found this post*

Hi, Just found this post - can someone send me details of the meet - Do you have to book - sounds fun.
Wendy


----------



## 96097

Hi Wendy

Apart from the content of this thread, please see booking details here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=97

And please add your name to the list of attendees if you would like to come.

If you have any specific questions, please post here, or pm me, or ask the site direct.

Hope you can make it!!

Sharon


----------



## robsons

*Thankyou*

Thankyou for info re Pro fireworks meet - Do I take it that it runs Friday and Saturday night (3/4 August). Just juggling diary but hope to attend


----------



## 96097

robsons said:


> Thankyou for info re Pro fireworks meet - Do I take it that it runs Friday and Saturday night (3/4 August). Just juggling diary but hope to attend


Hi Wendy

Yes, the meet is from Fri to Sunday. You can stay longer if you wish.
The fireworks display is on the Saturday night.
Anita and Mark (thewaltons) are fulltiming on site here so will be the first there and the last to leave!! :lol: :lol:

Sharon


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi there, We are all booked at the camp site have have got firework display tickets reserved. Could you confirm us on the list.
Thanks
Tina


----------



## 96097

Hi Tina

Yep, will do!

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Loads of room for this glittering extravaganza, I hope the Waltons have a big kettle..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## thewaltons

I hate to disappoint but we have had to have a drastic change of direction due to illness which I hope is only a temporary measure. We are not full timing at the moment so although I'd love to make you all tea, we won't be at the fireworks meet.

The campsite is lovely and Ray and Linda the wardens are two of the most helpful people I have ever come across. Try not to park up at the bottom of the field near the road because if its wet you may have a boggy experience! I loved the short time we spent at the site and I am sure you all will too.

Have a great time everyone. :lol:


----------



## Ginamo

Dear Sharon,

Sent you a PM, not sure if it went through but please could you confirm us for the fireworks, look forward to seeing you there.

Gina and Alec (Moseley)


----------



## 96097

Ginamo said:


> Dear Sharon,
> 
> Sent you a PM, not sure if it went through but please could you confirm us for the fireworks, look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> Gina and Alec (Moseley)


Will do - thanks!
Look forward to seing you there.

Sharon


----------



## nukeadmin

iaw with phasing out of meets from the organiser here are the current attendees

RockieRV
TinaGlenn
Ginamo
WebAgents
androidGB
JockandRita
robsons
LeoK
mandyandandy


----------



## mandyandandy

and????

So this meet is shut and no one else can attend, or if they do they contact who??

Is it now a Rally and will be on the rally page??

mmm a little strange to say the least. 

Mandy

Thanks to Sharon and Keith , looks like the first 2 meets we are going on have ended all meets, has someone been talking about us , LOL !!


----------



## 88927

Hi Mandy
Don't worry, I don't think this has anything to do with you or anything you have done. This meet is definitely NOT shut.
Sharon and I will be holding meets and we can always be contacted on the above email address to find out what is going on.
Looking forward to seeing you ALL at this meet :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 104236

Fab, will look forward to getting the meets newsletter!


----------



## JockandRita

kands said:


> Hi Mandy
> Don't worry, I don't think this has anything to do with you or anything you have done. This meet is definitely NOT shut.
> Sharon and I will be holding meets and we can always be contacted on the above email address to find out what is going on.
> Looking forward to seeing you ALL at this meet :lol:
> 
> Keith


Brilliant Keith,

After what I have just read about "phasing out the meets", this is cerrtainly good news.

Jock.


----------



## Ginamo

*Fireworks*

We will not be coming to the fireworks now for personal reasons. If we need to be taken off the list please could someone do that.

(What does iaw mean?)

Hope to see you all at Lickhill instead.

Gina and Alec.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Fireworks*



Ginamo said:


> We will not be coming to the fireworks now for personal reasons. If we need to be taken off the list please could someone do that.
> 
> (What does iaw mean?)
> 
> Hope to see you all at Lickhill instead.
> 
> Gina and Alec.


in accordance with AFAIK


----------



## androidGB

*Re: Fireworks*



Ginamo said:


> We will not be coming to the fireworks now for personal reasons. If we need to be taken off the list please could someone do that.


I think this must be catching, we too are unable to do this one now.

Mind you I'm not sure what the weather is like in that part of the world but I was beginning to be concerned, as I believe it's all grass.

Can we please be taken off the list of attendees (have informed the campsite)

Maybe next year

Andrew


----------



## bognormike

updated attendees

RockieRV
TinaGlenn
WebAgents
JockandRita
robsons
LeoK
mandyandandy


----------



## Ginamo

Dear Frank,

Sorry to be really thick but don't know what AFAIK is either.

Thanks 

Gina


----------



## artona

Hi

AS FAR AS I KNOW 


fits the initials


stew


----------



## androidGB

Ginamo said:


> Dear Frank,
> 
> Sorry to be really thick but don't know what AFAIK is either.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gina


As far as I know..............

This might help

Here

Andrew


----------



## Ginamo

Thanks everybody, have now saved that page with them all on. Won't have to appear quite so dim in future - probably find something else though!!

Gina


----------



## artona

Hi

I have just had a telephone call from a friend to say that there is every chance this event, which is this coming weekend is cancelled as far as motorhomes are concerned. He thinks the fireworks are still going ahead but the site is waterlogged and they cannot take RVs, lighter vehicles might still be ok but please check with the site for advice.

Anyone who fancies a weekend away we are camped up on an idyllic site near Ipswich, just down the road from a real ale pub that sells some cracking beers, just pm me for details


stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

After reading Stews email I called the site ( 01788 860387 ) to check how things stand.

The lady there says that it is a definate no go area for RV's and motorhomes can go "At your own risk" 8O

She asked the size of our van, which at 21' long is a tidler compared to some and she thinks we might *just* get away with it :?

We are going to leave it a couple of days and then call her again to see what the ground is like after a couple of days of sun, before making up our minds.

She did ask me to say that if anyone has book and will not be attending now, please could you call the site to let them know.
Thanks
Tina


----------



## artona

Hi Tina

Thanks for that. 

stew


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We had a ride over there on Saturday and there must have been around 9 huge RV's in there, some are there permanent and on hard standing but some where up at the top of the field. 

I spoke to the lady yesterday about us going and a question on the fee's and she made no mention of there being a problem with our van. 

Had 2 lovely days over here so maybe it is drying out nicely, we are going and really looking forward to it. Only 20mins from home so should be getting there nice and early for a change. 

Mandy

this is forcast for Lutterworth for following 5 days , sun everyday , yippee at last 

Wednesday

Sunrise 05:23 (BST)
Sunset 20:59 (BST) 21°C 12°C 8 moderate 1016 55 

Thursday

Sunrise 05:25 (BST)
Sunset 20:57 (BST) 20°C 12°C 6 moderate 1015 77 

Friday

Sunrise 05:26 (BST)
Sunset 20:56 (BST) 21°C 13°C 15 moderate 1018 79 

Saturday

Sunrise 05:28 (BST)
Sunset 20:54 (BST) 22°C 14°C 14 poor 1016 77 

Sunday

Sunrise 05:30 (BST)
Sunset 20:52 (BST) 20°C 10°C 12 poor 1015 59


----------



## TinaGlenn

We haven't cancelled, so if it is going to stay nice and dry we will still be going as we are both big kids when it comes to fireworks :wink: 

So we will see you there 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Having spoken to the site management, and viewed the weekend weather forecast, it's very much "on the cards", that we'll be there too.

Looking forward to it. 8) 

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Hello to all,

Got back from the Fireworks meet yesterday, and "Oh boy", what a fantastic venue, with the most spectacular fireworks display most of us had ever seen. It was an absolute cracker of a display, within a lovely setting.
The weather vas excellent. It's just a pity that the *originators of the meet*, could not be there, as well as our other friends, in their ARV's.

If it's any consolation to them, We struggled a little bit, to get off the pitch, (but only initially), and that's only at 4.5 tonnes. :?

On behalf of the "meet originators", Rita and I would like to thank those that could make it.
They being.....

*TinaGlenn * (Tina & Glen)
*Robsons * (Wendy & Geoff)
*LeoK * ( Penny & Leo)
*mandyandandy * (Mandy & Andy, and family).

Our thanks, also go to *Keith & Sharon *for popping in on the Saturday, to say hello to those attending.

Jock & Rita


----------



## TinaGlenn

Just got back (we took the long way home )
The site was great, the wardens were interesting ( "you are 3" out of line with the post!!! :evil: ) the company excellent  , the weather couldn't have been better, no clouds, no wind and the fireworks were superb. A fantastic weekend.
It has got to be a definate on the callendar for next year.

Glad to hear you got off ok Jock, we did wonder if you would, the ground was a little soft, we left wheel dents where we had been parked  

Good company made a great weekend special 


Happy adventuring 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## LeoK

*Pro Fireworks Championships*

What a cracking weekend !

Many thanks to the *originators of the meet*, who proposed the event but could not be there to enjoy the show.

Also thank you to the attendees who turned the superb firework displays into the cracking weekend which we were able to share with you.

We are already hoping to meet you there again next year, and for those who missed it this time round the 2008 Firework Championship will be on Saturday 2nd August.

Lots of thanks.

Best wishes 'till we meet again...

Penny & Leo


----------



## mandyandandy

hi, 

Just want to say thanks to all , nice to meet you , seems funny now being able to see faces that where once just screen names.

Nice to see Sharon and Keith again, a shame not for longer but I'm sure we will see you all again soon. 

Excellent site, nice and quiet, I would say better for dogs than for children but when I don't have any on board it will be a really lovely peaceful 
place to stay.

thanks again
Mandy


----------



## robsons

*Pro firework meet*

Super weekend - the fireworks were terrific and it was great to meet everyone - hope to see you again sometime. Thanks to the organisers of this meet who I met briefly - shame they couldn't bring van on.

We stayed an extra night - left Monday pm - and managed to get a puncture on M1. Decided the best thing to do was call the breakdown then got out our chairs and had a picnic. Just thought I'd mention this- so when you hear the rumours of some daft 'buggers' parking their motorhome on hard shoulder and having a picnic - we were there for a reason.

Heres to the next meet with 'Cornish Knockers'

Wendy & Robbie (Yes his real names Geoff but he's known as Robbie)


----------



## 106320

This sounds like it was a superb event.... I love fireworks!!

We will definitely do our best to be there next year


----------

